# Yo sup peeps



## Monkeysmash (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey guys new here got banned from Evo for giving a good review to DS


----------



## brazey (Apr 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Monkeysmash (Apr 24, 2015)

Tnx


----------



## Riles (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------

